# WCS Carbon Monocurve mini-review



## vinceflynow

I just installed a WCS Carbon Monocuve integrated stem-handlebar on my every day bike. The Monocurve is replacing a Ritchey WCS C260 stem and WCS Logic II handlebar.

I like the look of the Monocurve over other manufacturers stem-bar combos. The Monocurve is more elegant, and looks more traditional. The tops are slightly ovalized, but not huge.

Compared to other other manufacturer's stem-bar combo, which usually weights over 400 grams, the Monocurve is relatively light. The 40 cm, 100 mm bar came in at 343 grams. The Monocurve weighs 10 grams more compared to the 40 cm Logic II and 100 mm C260 combo that weighed a combined 333 grams. There is a very little weight penalty for the Monocurve over a traditional bar stem combo.

The C260 style steer clamp uses three M4 style bolts. I used a torque wrench set to 4Nm, on the Monocurve. Having rounded a couple M4 bolts on the C260 stem before, I was extra careful to seat the bit on the bolt and not over torque.

I can't really feel the difference in stiffness between the Monocurve over the traditional setup. I do notice less road chatter and vibration -- a good thing.

My only complaint, is that the Monocurve does not have provisions to mount accessories in front of the bar. I like to mount my computer ahead of the bar for better visibility. I once crashed into my friend, while looking down at my stem mounted computer. I tried to use my K-edge Garmin mount, but it would not fit on the Monocurve's ovalized tops. The stock Garmin mount did not sit flush against the stop of the stem, because the top is flat.

Other manufacturers stem-bar combo has threaded holes at the bottom of the bar, to attach an accessories mount. I wish Ritchey should also tap holes at the bottom of the bar to attaches an accessory mount.

Here are some pictures of the Monocurve mounted.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Thanks for the review. Bike is looking fast! I'll let our R&D department know about the accessories mount suggestion.


----------



## vinceflynow

I found a mount to put my bike computer in front of the Monocurve bar. It's called an Ogee Race Bone.

View attachment 275123

View attachment 275124

View attachment 275125


----------



## patrick8037

vinceflynow said:


> I found a mount to put my bike computer in front of the Monocurve bar. It's called an Ogee Race Bone.
> 
> View attachment 275123
> 
> View attachment 275124
> 
> View attachment 275125


Where did you buy the Race Bone mount? Google search yields nothing.


----------



## vinceflynow

I accidentally added a space in its name. It is called an Ogee RaceBone. It is a 3D printed mount that you zip tie to your bar. Here is the link http://www.shapeways.com/model/729227/racebone-garmin-handlebar-mount.html .

Note, ther was a little play with the rotation of the mount with using just zip ties. I super glued a #11 o-ring to the mount where it contacts the bar, so it doesn't slip.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Thanks for posting this. I've had people ask about something like this before and didn't have a solution. Great find!


----------



## patrick8037

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've had people ask about something like this before and didn't have a solution. Great find!


I'm not so sure the Ogee mount would work well, considering I'm wanting to use the Monocurve on my cross bike. I'm think I've considered is taking the adjusting mount from K-Edge and finding a way to attach it from underneath. Any ideas aside from drilling?


----------

